# help with fuel filter



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I changed the fuel filter on my 91 stanza and at the same time took out my injectors
to clean them and change the grommets.I also opened and clean the acc valve + the
pcv valve.The problem now is that the car won't start ; it attempts to turn over then
quickly dies even with the gas pedal pushed down.My plugs and wires are new and the fuel pump seems to be working too.It seems that gas is not reaching the injectors.Could it be
i forgot something while changing the fuel filter?. By the way there is no gas leak too.I
HAVE NO IDEA WHAT'S HAPPENING, I HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP. THANKS.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I've just noticed the coolant in the reservoir has dropped and then i saw coolant on the floor.I think
this happens while i was disconnecting the acc valve near the fuel pressure regulator.The car cranks
but still does not start.Maybe it has something to do with this coolant.Coolant thermostat reset?
Anybody ? THANKS


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

First, I'd unplug the gas line leading from the fuel filter to the fuel rail (it should be the line closer to the firewall). Put the hose in a cup and turn on the ignition. Fuel should pour out. If not, try turning it over (not sure how the regulator works on these cars). If gas is coming out, you need to check the injectors.

Unplug the fuel rail and lift it off (after reattaching the fuel line, or course). Turn the ignition on/turn it over. Is gas squirting out? If so, that's not the problem.

Are the fuel lines attached correctly? Is the coolant temp sensor plugged in (below the AAC)? Doesn't the AAC have 2 hoses attached to it and a electrical connector? Is it hooked up properly?

Also, have you tried disconnecting the battery for a few minutes to let the computer reset? Maybe an error code popped up keeping it from starting.

First, check to see if the injectors are getting fuel.
Second, check all the wires, sensors, and hoses to make sure they are attached.
Third, check the distributor to see if your plugs are firing.

Good luck.

PC


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't understand this at all,the injectors are getting fuel alright,the plugs are wet but firing fine.
we have fuel and spark but no air presumably that's why it is not starting.Everything is the same
except the coolant thing in the aac valve.I also see coolant in the plenum.I am really baffled bec i 
only messed with the fuel system.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I think i may have found the answer.I have coolant in my intake and it propably leaked in my cylinders
too.This happen when i disconnetted the acc valve,attached to it is another valve through which coolant
passes and this valve is connected to the plenum.I disconected both of them and subsequently coolant
leaked into the plenum.To make matters worse when i reconnected it i did not used a new gasket and more coolant leaked into the plenum.Is coolant in the cylinders disastrous? or can i do something
about it


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey phin. I was reading this thread earlier and I was actually gonna suggest what you checked. But I got sidetracked but now I have some time.

Yeah, the AAC valve is a 3 piece unit. The piece facing the closest to the firewall (I believe it has an electrical connector), if you take it off, it has a little button and a o-ring that coolant flows through. Like don't take this off and stuff. If you do, just do your best to put it back and hope it doesn't leak or you may have to buy another AAC.

And then there's the side that bolts into the intake manifold. Or actually, it bolts into a mini-throttle-body type steel square and THAT square bolts into the intake manifold. There are three bolts attaching it to the throttle body, but you should only take off two. I think you figured this out.

If you took the AAC off where the two bolts are that bolt into the mini-throttle-body type piece, you'll have to make another gasket. Any auto parts store carries a roll of gasket material for $5. You can trace a new one out and install it or call the dealer and spent mucho $$ on a Nissan gasket.

Now, if you took the third bolt out, you'll probably have to make a gasket for that mini-throttle-body thingy that bolts into the intake manifold. Like I said, you can easily make one with that gasket material and a razor. It's just time consuming.

Now, as far as coolant in the plenum, I assume you mean in the throttle body. If so, it'll just burn itself out. No biggie. Or just jab a rag on a stick in there to soak up as much as you can. But don't lose sleep over it.

Now the question is, is there coolant on the spark plugs? Have you taken the plugs out to see if they are wet? Fuel shouldn't make them wet because it evaporates quickly. If there are beads of wetness on the plugs, you may have a bigger problem on your hands (i.e. blown head gasket, cracked head, etc). Let us know what ya find out.

pc

Edited to add:
I'd check the plugs AFTER I put the new gaskets on the AAC. Maybe this is your problem (as in a bad seal is causing antifreeze to leak into the intake manifold).


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

i think you just created a huge vacuum leak by not putting a new gasket on the aac valve. as far as weather or not it's bad to have coolant in the cylinders, well if you think there is alot in there then yes. but i think you would have heard something snap when turning it over. you can't compress liquid so something would have let loose. good luck


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks guys for your help.I am waiting for new gaskets from the dealer and try to start the car again.
In the mean time i'll try to see if i can suck anything out of the cylinders from the spark plugs hole.
keep u posted.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

just turn it over with the plugs removed, anything thats in there will spray right out.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

hey guys, I changed the gaskets today and bingo it started with a lot of white smoke coming
out of the tailpipe which i guess is burning coolant.I have now a minor problem though i broke the
wire to the coolant temp sender so the temp gauge on the dash does not work; it is a pain
bec it broke right at the end of the connection.Anyway thanks again for your help and so glad
my stanza is working again.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi guys
I was just wondering how long will my car blow white smoke?.The car run fine
with no loss of power but i've just noticed the coolant in the reservoir is on the low
side and no xternal loss of coolant.I am beginning to think of a head gasket leak or
a cracked head.


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Phin. Did you change two or one gasket on the AAC? As I was saying in my earlier post, if you removed 3 bolts to take off the AAC, you'll need to replace both gaskets (one to the mini-throttle body thingy and one to the AAC). If you didn't, it may still be leaking. Also, did you thoroughly clean the old gasket off? Cause it's that type that gets real crispy and can be tough to remove.

I would make sure the AAC is not leaking before doing a compression test on the motor to see if it's a blown head gasket.

PC


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I did replace both gaskets.The car drives very well considering.Do i need to make sure there is no air
in the coolant?


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it still smoking Phin? You find the problem? I was wondering if you put any additives in the gas when you cleaned the fuel injectors. Cause Seafoam and the like can make your car smoke for a while.

PC


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

PapaCap said:


> Is it still smoking Phin? You find the problem? I was wondering if you put any additives in the gas when you cleaned the fuel injectors. Cause Seafoam and the like can make your car smoke for a while.
> 
> PC


hey papacap

I am afraid it is still smoking.I did not put any additives in the gas,the only thing
is the oil is one for older engines.the car drives fine otherwise which make me think
it will eventually go away!!!.I'll keep you posted.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

hey papacap

Everything is fine now ,no more white smoke. Thanks.


----------

